# DREAM 17: GP Final



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

DREAM.17: Japan GP Final
Date: Jul 16, 2011
Location: Tokyo, Japan
Venue: Ariake Coliseum
Broadcast: TBA



> * Champ Gegard Mousasi vs. Hiroshi Izumi (for light-heavyweight title)
> * Champ Hiroyuki Takaya vs. Kazuyuki Miyata (for featherweight title)
> * Champ Marius Zaromskis vs. Eiji Ishikawa (welterweight non-title fight)
> * Masakazu Imanari vs. Hideo Tokoro (Japan bantamweight-tourney finale)
> ...



The real 'DREAM 17' has five fights announced for July:



> No, this most recent event was not Dream 17. It was Dream: Fight For Japan. Dream 17 will take place on July 16th in the Ariake Coliseum in Tokyo, and five bouts have already been announced for the event. Two are title fights, and one is the finals of the bantamweight grand prix. For those of you that are waiting until June 3rd to watch Dream: FFJ on HDNet - this is an official spoiler alert.
> 
> Sherdog reports that Dream light heavyweight champion and Strikeforce veteran Gegard Mousasi will put his title on the line against Olympic judo standout Hiroshi Izumi, while featherweight kingpin Hiroyuki Takaya will square off with Kazuyuki Miyata. In addition, Tatsuya "Crusher" Kawajiri will return to Dream after his Strikeforce loss to Gilbert Melendez, where he will take on one-time UFC veteran Willamy "Chiquerim" Friere. Chiquerim was the first of many rumored opponents for Shinya Aoki at Fight For Japan, but couldn't compete due to visa issues. They appear to be cleared up and he will instead meet Kawajiri.
> 
> Finally (and this is where the spoiler alert comes in), the Japanese bantamweight grand prix winner will be decided when Hideo Tokoro meets DEEP BW champ Mazakazu Imanari in the finals. The third place bout between Atsushi Yamamoto and Kenji Osawa will also take place on July 16th. Both finalists and the third place winner will advance to the world BWGP later this year in Dream.


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/5/30/2197743/five-bouts-announced-for-dream-17-on-july-16th


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mousasi is going to hold that Dream Belt for a while


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, unless they get some big time lightheavyweights in Dream Mousasi will be unopposed. Either that or they will throw him cans cause that is all they can throw at him. Just the breaks of life.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/24282/fic...vs-prangley-added-to-dream-japan-gp-final.mma



> The July 16 "DREAM: Japan GP Final" event has undergone a couple changes.
> 
> UFC vet Drew Fickett (41-14 MMA, 0-0 DREAM) has replaced injured lightweight Willamy "Chiquerim" Freire (17-4 MMA, 0-0 DREAM) in a fight with Tatsuya Kawajiri (27-7-2 MMA, 7-1 DREAM). Additionally, Trevor Prangley (23-7-1 MMA, 0-0 DREAM) and Tatsuya Mizuno (8-7 MMA, 1-3 DREAM) have agreed to a light-heavyweight bout.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this is a good fight for Fickett to have. It is pretty much a chance to prove himself. The Pragley fight should be good as well.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Mousasi post fight:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Did this air on HDNet yet? Because I can't find any streams or download links.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm wondering about that one to. Maybe they didn't broadcast this one live. They might be broadcasting it later.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Man, I wanna see this, but it looks like HDNet doesn't cover it...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Man, I wanna see this, but it looks like HDNet doesn't cover it...


Don't know why but they do delays now even with two title fights on the same card. August 5th:

http://mmajunkie.com/news/24474/dream-japan-gp-final-replay-debuts-aug-5-on-hdnet.mma


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I get a 404, but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I guess HDNet stopped covering live broadcasts. Too bad cause I'd like a late night viewing of an MMA fight. Only time will tell.


----------

